# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  รายงานตัวด้วยคนครับ

## jarun177

มาจากแฮมสยามเหมือนกันครับ สวัสดีทุกท่านครับ 
 ใช้เมลใหม่ เมลเก่าโดนล๊อค ปลดไม่ได้ ลืมตอนสมัครครั้งแรก :Wink:

----------


## hs5fiw

รายงานตัวเช่นเดียวกันครับ

----------


## e29zxq

รายงานตัวครับ

----------


## HS3VCV

รายงานตัวครับ อยากให้เว็บนี้ไม่มีเว็บมาสเตอร์ หรือ ผู้ดูเเล มีนิสัยเปรียบเสมือนสมมุติเทพ ( ทำเหมือนตัวเองเป็นเทวดา ) เหมือนบางเว็บที่เเอดมินหายตัวไปเเบบไร้ร่องรอย

----------


## E27BOI

มาแล้วครับ

----------


## nimanout

รายงานตัวครับ
sbobet

----------


## aegisgodfear

รายงานตัวด้วยยยยยย

----------

